# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻渔菔 骓硌 媲崛雁躺 後梳磔驿  轻阃沔 ( Mobile Software ) 寝忧 轻渔菔 骓硌 媲崛雁躺 後梳磔驿 轻阃沔( Mobile Software ) 抻 轻咔薯 渔菔 骓硌(alcatel Software) 榆苘那峥 盅嫜 葸 暂焉 Alcatel OT-708

## bsabl

扔 轻徨 轻淹闱 轻淹磴 
窃哐蹄碲 阌尼礓  轻勤智 卺 闾彐线 
阍哚 轻享 勤卿 沅 彐 卿 迩瘦 崆 试售 卺礤 蓉寝 鞘涨崆 轻阚讶 驷 沩鲜磲 驷 淝滏 闱 轻阢 砬 稳亚  
Alcatel OT-708   
阙徭闱
ot-708   tct
N 17Q  1YEA 19 CHT
70BX-2ATLES1-1
359081037115786
沅 匝呱 movistar 轻 尤卿砩
嬖哐

----------


## DARIFBS

Nck code:              0764523261

----------


## bsabl

赃亚 俏 卺 闾彐线  
徇 逍 哝 徙 碓坩 迩瘦 擎 卿 徙 勤演 唔 怯授汜 茄替 俏 遽 沅 匮磙 俏鸯 擎 哝 俏
赃亚 俏 卿寿 替侨

----------


## bsabl

轻琼嫣 替侨 褪 轻卿 渫 蓓 轻卿寿茄

----------


## gsm4maroc

窍吾 峭 轻蓉寝鞘 轻阃犴 算 咱 轻迩瘦  禹蒯 沅 窍吻 哝 窍吾 逍 蒎 胀硗 闫 惹徙粕 卿 徙 蔬 卿 俏厍 惹徙卺驺鞘  0764523261

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

赃亚 後俏嫔 卺 轻闶侨谏
梦 葳崆 轻哝 胀硗 嫣讶 卺 轻闱哂 哽
 轻闶蒯 葆 眠瘦碓

----------


## bsabl

俏 褪 轻卿 徙 碓售 迩瘦 卺 蓉寝鞘轻阃犴 孓 适融 嵛劓 轻薯 窍犴 儒
Alcatel 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  
阙徭闱
ot-708     tct
mobile limited
 N17Q  1YA 19 CHT
 bluetooth QD ID B015709
70BX-2ATLES1-1  359081037115786  沅 匝呱 movistar 轻 尤卿砩
嬖哐  ID B015709 驷碛  ID mvsv1

----------


## GSM-AYA

俏 轻哐磴
 阡 窍吻 闶崆 蓉寝 阃犴 ( 碲漤 鞘涨崆 擎 卿骓 擎 沩享薯 ) 闱磉嗜 徇 卺 轻郧陨

----------


## bsabl

俏 阡 闱 窍吾 蓉寝 手逖 吻渖 轻窍吻 哝  孚湎闱 窍吾 哝 轻享 勤薯输  授嫦 吻渖 轻哝  
蓓享媲 礞滞 轻倾
轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------


## mohamed73

琼 哝 碡崛 徇 俏 遽 nck 擎云 俏

----------


## bsabl

溱 碡崛 哝 nck

----------


## GSM-AYA

窍吾 轻哝 轻享 尴 徇 沅 轻俏媲 嬗孑 硗 轻阍哚

----------


## bsabl

乔雾 窍吾 轻哝 徇 漭 轻阍哚

----------


## bsabl

砬钦颓 轻琼嫣 歪

----------

